# SOFIA | Projects & Construction



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Lots of exciting things happening in the Bulgarian capital today.

Check out the general *Sofia* projects subforum for daily updates. Enjoy :cheers:











*EUROPE PARK SOFIA l 209m l ON HOLD*



















*ELLIPSE CENTER l 15F l U/C*


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*BENCHMARK TOWER l 70M l T/O*



















*VERTIGO l 66,55m | 17fl | U/C*


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*MEGA PARK 70m | 17fl | T/O *




























*MILLENIUM CENTER 112m | 32, 24 and 18fl | U/C*


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*SOPHARMA BUSINESS CENTER 16fl |60m| 19fl |70m| 22fl |80m| U/C*






































*Hermes Park l 70m | Т/О*


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*GRAWE BUILDING 14FL l 50M l U/C*


----------



## novinata (Nov 25, 2007)

Serdika center Mall U/C










o1.08.2009


----------



## novinata (Nov 25, 2007)

Brussels Centre



















01.08.2009


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

I like all projects,especially those ones:


zzibit said:


> *ELLIPSE CENTER l 15F l U/C*





zzibit said:


> *BENCHMARK TOWER l 70M l T/O*


:cheers:


----------



## novinata (Nov 25, 2007)

Complex Grami 22 floors U/C


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

**RS** said:


> I like all projects,especially those ones:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


Here's one picture, specially for you :cheers:









thanks to vycanismajoris


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

nice. things moving fast in Sofia  nice projects


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

JloKyM said:


> Here's one picture, specially for you :cheers:
> 
> http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/oo282/vycanismajoris/BenchmarkElipse.jpg


Thanks a lot Sofia will look like Dubai soon:banana:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Benchmark again






thanks to Делян


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Most of these projects look like their being built in the middle of a field,with no urban feel at all.Are there any project going up in central Sofia?


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Bulgaria mall*


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

nice compilation. some quality projects :cheers:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Leon Tower*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

^^One of the best looking projects in SF, too bad that it doesn't seem to be in a suitable area, it's too close to the airport. 

another project nearby:

*Sofia airport center U/C*:



















not so recent construction photos:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Some updates of two topped out projects:

*ETC/Hermes park:*











JloKyM said:


>



*MegaPark:*











JloKyM said:


>


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

...and two from the ground:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

New office building:


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

wow! very nice projects.. Didn't expect this from Sofia


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Expect the unexpected 

*Pearl Park Mall*:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Another office building:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Commercial building by Benchmark:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Q Center*:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Residential Park Sofia*:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Macedonia Tower*









The plot:


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Trade center "Perform"*:


----------



## nacy.jame (Sep 3, 2009)

i like GRAWE BUILDING 14FL l 50M l U/C


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*Serdika Center Mall update*







































*Millenium Center update*


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

very nice


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*Mega Park*



neo_joro said:


> *21.9.2009*


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*Benchmark Tower*



galicin said:


> This morning:



*Ellipse Center*


Turnovec said:


>


----------



## Wuxa (Apr 5, 2009)

:applause: for Sofia


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Sofia Sports Arena*

Project: Multifunctional sport hall in Sofia
Start of construction: August 2009
End of construction : 2011
Capacity:

16 500 is the max capacity for non-sport events(concerts, exhbitions).
The actual capacity of the arena for sport events is:
12 395 - basketball, volleyball, handball, etc.
13 545 - indoor tennis, wrestling,etc.
14 545 - box, heavy athletics.


more details:

-parking lots : apx. 1 500
-x2 supporting sport halls


----------



## rectral (Sep 28, 2009)

its really very nice and great talent that you show here in this posting. i like it very much. all pictures are really very nice. thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Matthew2004 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sofia Sports Arenna looks great on this pictures. In Poland many arenas are builded, but I think that yours, form Sofia are the most beautiful, I've ever seen


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Some updates:

Sopharma center


















*21.08.2009*



















---

Hermes park& ETC

*25.09.2009*




























---

Serdica center& mall

*21.9.2009*





































10x to JLokym and neo_joro


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

*Sofia outlet center* U/C



























*Vassilev Business City* U/C- office space, commercial zone, hotel, sport&medicine complex










ex*Polygraphics complex* reconstruction 





































*Logistic Park, Druzhba 2* U/C


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Vertigo tower Sofia 67m| 17fl



















*26.09.2009* update 



















10x to Pressian


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Some projects under construction in Sofia.
*
Arteks center*:









*Mega mall Lulyin*


















*Trade center* Studentski grad:



























*bTV HD *



























*Logistic park*, Tsarigradsko shousse blvd



























*Multi-purpose center* Studentski grad


















*Diana business center*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Two great proposed skyscraper projects for Sofia, unfortunately their future isn't quite certain in the current situation. Most probably they won't be materialized at least in next few years. 

PMC Tower|123m |34 fl 



























Fort knox tower Sofia |140m


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

PMC and Fort Knox are just amazing! I hope they'll scrape the sky sooner rather than later.  :cheers:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Herems Park, ETC & Mega Park










10x to zlatkosladko


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

more Benchmark U/C



galicin said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Sofia Metro System*


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*MD1*


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*MD2*


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Sofia University "St. Kliment Ohridski" Station* *COMPLETED*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

ВОДА, there's an infrastructure forum on ssc and Sofia metro thread, don't flood this one.


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Ivanski said:


> ВОДА, there's an infrastructure forum on ssc and Sofia metro thread, don't flood this one.


First of all, I know that there is an infrastructure section on *SSC* pretty well, may be even better than you. 

AFAIK, it`s written *City/Metro Compilations* up there.

So, I can put some huge infrastructure projects as well.

Check the rest of the threads in that section. All of them contain such ones.

Hm, and finally, i`m not flooding anything bro.


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't take Balkan region wang measuring for a good example. Let's keep that for buildings construction , it's just more ordered that way.


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Alright then. Let it be the way you like! kay:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

I think it's good to post any photo of development in Sofia( but not so many photo)


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

The biggest project announced in Sofia so far - the so called secondary center or new government complex of the city.






























































> Bulgarian Government’s plan to move away from its present location in central Sofia has passed its first hurdle with the selection of Frenchman Dominique Perrault as its chief architect. The mammoth project, which could cost hundreds - even billions - of euro at a time of economic crisis, has failed to seize the public imagination with many people viewing it as an unnecessary extravagance.
> 
> The newly proposed so-called Government City will occupy a total area of 26.4ha on Sixth km along Tsarigradsko Chaussee with a gross built up area exceeding 500 000 sq m. Public service and Government administration will be allotted 120 000 sq m of this area. The Government’s declared aim is to transform this part of Sofia into a "secondary city centre revolving around a modern multi-functional government complex".
> 
> ...


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*Mega Park update*



COD said:


> Update 22.10.2009
> It looks fabulous with that red facade


----------



## Thunderer (Apr 1, 2008)

*City Tower |U/C*




















*Hermes Park & ETC |U/C*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

some movement on the highrise projects in SF :banana:

UBB Tower U/C , Bulgaria blvd.



















AG tower proposed , Tsarigradsko shousse 





































and some more construction updates:

proposed logistic and office complex 
Gorubliane area, on the place of an exfactory




























approved hotel and office project near the airport










and some complete projects

Bulgaria tower, which isn't really a tower 



















Procredit Bank- HQ


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

construction updates from November , 10x to _JLokym_ and _Pressian_

*ETC&Hermes park*



















*Megapark*




























*Serdica mall&center*










*Vertigo tower*










*Millenium center*










*Ellipse tower*










*Benchmark tower*


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

updates

*Benchmark Tower T/O*


Rumex said:


>



*Mega Park T/O*


thewhitestig said:


> Снимките от 1.01.2010 които забравих да ги кача.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

*Serdika Center Mall U/C*


Pressian said:


> Няколко снимки от петък /точно денят в който е била проверката/:
> 
> 08.01.2010г.



*
Grawe building T/O*


Stelian said:


>


*Q Center T/O*


Thunderer said:


> Засега рекламното пано пречи да се види как става отпред фасадата на Q center, затова само отстрани:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

It's not officially confirmed yet, but FortKnox (123m) tower has been approved and it's now waiting for a building permission to start construction works :banana:










---

meanwhile some construction updates of other major projects in the city:

*Sopharma center*




























*
ETC & Hermes park*



















*Mega park*



















*Sofia sports arena*





































*Bussels center*



















*Sofia airport center*


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Finally we have some good highrise news in town:

Capital Fort Business Center 125,80m | 27fl is approved and the first sod is set for Friday this week.:banana:

Description: 2 office buildings, retail area
Location: Tsarigradsko Shose Blvd.
Floors: tower - 27 floors, second building - 8 floors
Surface: 80 000 sq.m
Completion: 2014
Stage: Building permission

10x to _COD_


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Another recently approved highrise project!

*Arco Towers*

2х124м


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Direct links to the Sofia section construction projects threads:



VMarkov said:


> ​


note: the render on the right side of the last row isn't the winner project, however you could see the chosen design plus the other contestants in the thread.


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

*Europe Center Sofia starts*











Despite the crisis, the construction of Europe Center Sofia , located in the capital's boulevards and Gen. Ivan Geshov. Edward Totleben will go immediately after the transfer of Serdika Center.

This was announced today by Plamen Ilchev, manager of ECE Projectmanagement Bulgaria.

The project envisages construction of 80 000 sq m retail space located on three levels, 60 000 square meters office space and apartments, additional office space, hotel and leisure facilities with a total area of nearly 250 000 кв. м.

The total investment in the project is expected to reach over 500 million

One of the most remarkable parts of the project is planned to Europe Tower Sofia - which will rises to 209 meters and will become the tallest building in Sofia.
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Since the thread was left for a while and there are things going on in the city a small update of the bigger construction projects:

*Mega Park:*




















*Millenium center:*



















*Capital Fort:*



















*Sopharma center&Litex tower:*




























*Brussels center:*



















*Sofia sports arena:*



















*Ellpise tower:*



















two of the biggest projects around already completed:

*Hermes park& ETC:*



















*Serdica center:*



















*btv HD:*



















*Q Center:*




























*Galaxy Center:*



















*Grawe:*










and a few interesting proposed projects:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

nice progress:applause: Sofia is growing:yes:


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

thanks for the updates:cheers:

the last two are quite interesting! i like it simple with major aesthetic impact. also Q Center, though not that simple but with a good concept. i like it s adaptability to the site conditions.

from the projects completed or ready for completion Mega Park is quite 'mega', maybe using different type of windows for the different coloured parts would improve that image.
Serdica Center turned out to be quite nice and well realised, from the renders i thought they ll just simplify those curved skins. instead the office part does not fit with that exclusivist mall design...ok, a contrast is welcomed, but not in a cheap way...

for the future projects i m waiting for Millenium Center, a nice one, and Capital Fort which i m not sure if i like it or not, just because of that vertical curved shape.

anyway good to see Sofia developing more and more, it s good for the balkan region!:cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

pescarush said:


> thanks for the updates:cheers:
> 
> the last two are quite interesting! i like it simple with major aesthetic impact. also Q Center, though not that simple but with a good concept. i like it s adaptability to the site conditions.


Indeed, the first one was posted just a couple of days ago and from the information that we know its construction should start by the end of the month. The second one is called CSIF Banking City which is actually located right next to Mega Park. The project was posted maybe two years ago, but since no news on it. As for Q Center, on the render it indeed looks good and we need to see how it will look once completed.



pescarush said:


> from the projects completed or ready for completion Mega Park is quite 'mega', maybe using different type of windows for the different coloured parts would improve that image.


At first when I saw this project's renders, I was a bit disappointed and I thought it would look really awful. I was happily surprised once they started putting on the cladding. The project is not entirely completed for now. The office part is finished and within the upcoming months they should start the works on the hotel part which will be located on the other side of the building (basically towards Hermes Park)



pescarush said:


> Serdica Center turned out to be quite nice and well realised, from the renders i thought they ll just simplify those curved skins. instead the office part does not fit with that exclusivist mall design...ok, a contrast is welcomed, but not in a cheap way...


This project was a big disappointment for many in the Bulgarian forum. On the render it does not look like anything special, but in reality it is even worst. I have to admit that the final result is better than what I was thinking it will look like while they were putting on the cladding, but nonetheless I don't like this project.



pescarush said:


> for the future projects i m waiting for Millenium Center, a nice one, and Capital Fort which i m not sure if i like it or not, just because of that vertical curved shape.
> 
> anyway good to see Sofia developing more and more, it s good for the balkan region!:cheers:


Those two projects are both nice. For Millennium Center the good thing is that other projects of the investor ended up looking really nice, so we have good hopes for it. As for Capital Fort, it is for now the highest projects U/C in Sofia and the thing that I like is that it was designated by Atkins Architects.

Cheers to you and let's hope both Sofia and Bucharest will see several more quality projects pop within the upcoming years :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Vertigo Building



















the construction of this building started yesterday


----------



## pescarush (Mar 8, 2007)

i like it a lot! and the name too: Urban Model. it s iconic! my favourite future building in Sofia!:cheers:


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Ikea* U/C



















*Urban Model* U/C



























*
Unknown* U/C










Residential U/C


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Grawe* 



















*Others*


















*
Office Building*










*Sofia One* U/C
The Mall is in operation from a few years.


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Office Buildings*


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Lozenec said:


>


A little Capital Fort :lol: 
BTW fantastic projects in Sofia!!! kay:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

The building you quoted is such an eyesore IMO, it ruins the boulevard 30s-40s architecture and it's really out of place. Although repainting old buildings in bad colors like its neighbor doesn't help much either. At least most other buildings U/C around aren't that bad.


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*United Bulgarian Bank*
The constructions are expected to start any moment



























*


Sofia Outlet Center*


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

*Sopharma Business Center* 16fl |60m| 19fl |70m| 22fl |80m| U/C


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Ellipse center and Benchmark*


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Complex Carigradski *


----------



## corvus_edin (Feb 4, 2008)

You're running good projects in Sofia - esp. Ellipse center and Benchmark :top:


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Construction site of one of the biggest Sofia projects _Millenium center_ 
(112m | 3x24fl )finally started to take shape:






















































pics 10x to neo_joro


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

little refreshment here

it's been a very *busy* summer



BG_PATRIOT said:


>


^^


BG_PATRIOT said:


>


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Turnovec said:


>


...


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Ivanski said:


> That was just a random sports arena picture, this are the official renders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thunderer said:


> Малко старички снимки
> 13.07.2010


....


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

bit of NY in Sofia :cheers:



neo_joro said:


>


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Very nice projects, Sofia


----------



## vycanismajoris (Aug 29, 2008)

Rascian said:


> Very nice projects, Sofia


Thanks, friend :cheers:


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Sopharma center - Thanks to Thunderer
*


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hermes Park - photos by rtzakov*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Brussels Business Center - Hilton Garden Inn (near Sofia Airport T2)*

10x to Делян


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Time for another update on major works in town:

*Alfa Business Center & XS tower*:










*IKEA Sofia *:










*Urban model*:



















*Vertigo building*(left) and *bTV* new central(right):










*Millenium center*:



















*Capital Fort*:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sofia Sports Arena*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Vertigo Building] 66,55m | 17fl | T/O*

10x to Chilio


----------



## unhappyjohn (Jun 26, 2010)

Fantastic design! I hope nobody gets vertigo hehehehe


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Some renders of the *Sofia Industrial Park - Bozhourishte*, which will be a JV between the Bulgarian National Industrial Zones Company and a TBD state company from the province of Zhejiang. (1/3 of the 2000 acres of land in the park will be reserved for Chinese companies) Official documents will be signed by the end of October. kay:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Тhis is what the future Square 500 Complex will look like. It will unite the collections of the Bulgarian National Arts Gallery and the National Foreign Arts Gallery. It will be located in the current building of the National Foreign Arts Gallery and the adjacent buildings.












Turnovec said:


> Oт http://foto.stroitelstvo.info


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Millenium Center] 112m | 3x24fl | U/C*












Stelian said:


>


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Capital Fort] 125,80m | 27fl | U/C*












brank said:


> След малко снимки от метрото в района!


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sofia Sports ARENA*












Turnovec said:


> http://foto.stroitelstvo.info


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Sopharma Business Center] 60m | 16fl | 70m | 19fl | 80m| 22fl | T/O*










by ivaylo_p from 4coolpics.com


----------



## bgboy89 (Oct 5, 2010)

Страхотни снимки


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Urban Model] 15fl | U/C*












BG_PATRIOT said:


>


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Mega Park] ≈70m | 17fl | T/O*

10x to brank


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Paradise Center Mall - 175 000 sqm*

No pictures yet, but some members said that they have already started tearing down the old buildings on the plot.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sofia Sports Arena*



mandjasgrozde said:


> Хоп...


...


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

Sofia biggest retail and leisure complex breaks ground

Plot area: 36,000 sq.m.
Total build-up area: 175,000 sq.m
Underground parking lots: - 1850
Construction schedule: 2010 - 2012
Investment: apx 100 mln EUR

The huge complex includes some innovatives for the local market such as inside mini-rail system and green roof




























pics by : _Streams_



















short update on some major works:
*
Sopharma center& Litex tower *

pic: _Thunderer_










*City Tower*

pic: _mandjasgrozde_










*Sofia sports Arena *

pic: Sypher










*IKEA Sofia *

pics: _Ronny Gift_


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Urban Model - 15.11.10*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Millenium Center] 112m | 3x24fl | U/C*












m_observer said:


>


----------



## Ivanski (Feb 24, 2008)

PROJECTS U/C OVERVIEW​








a click on the picture will redirect you to each project's main thread in *Sofia construction section*, where you can follow the progress of many other ongoing, completed or proposed projects.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Sopharma Business Center] 60m | 16fl | 70m | 19fl | 80m| 22fl | T/O*












zlatkosladko said:


> Ето и от мен малко
> 
> 15.01.2011


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Capital Fort] 125,80m | 27fl | U/C*













JloKyM said:


> *15.01.2011 UPDATE*


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Urban Model] 15fl | U/C*












BG_PATRIOT said:


>


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Bulgaria mall] 18fl | Ground Works*

The construction of Bulgaria Mall has restarted :cheers:













Standaman said:


>


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

Check fresh updates from the Sofia Sport Arena :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

vass said:


>














Chilio said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Hilton Garden Inn*


----------



## JPKneworleans (Sep 12, 2002)

I had absolutely no idea that Sofia was growing so quickly. Is a lot of the construction being funded by foreign investors who view Bulgaria as the next Hungary or Czech Republic? Before this, the only building that I knew of in Sofia was Alexander Nevsky Cathedral, which is a masterpiece! Bravo Sofia, from a fellow Slav whose parents are from former Yugoslavia.


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

New projects for Sofia. Not yet approved


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*RED APPLE Residential Complex by Sofbuild*


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

]


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Vertigo*



nikolayt said:


>


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Captial Fort*



Vitosha said:


> Нескопосан телефонен репортаж от днес следобед:


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Part 2*



Vitosha said:


> Край.


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*The new Arena Sofia*




JloKyM said:


>


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Part 3


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Part 4

The small training hall next to the Arena






























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

zlatkosladko said:


>





rosi87 said:


> Нещо височко на Борис между Овча Купел и Бъкстон





MaxiGuide said:


>


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

becs said:


>


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Not a construction, but lets make the tread a little bit more colorful 
Re-cultivation of the South park



GogoSabev said:


>





GogoSabev said:


>


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

VERTIGO BUILDING










http://4coolpics.com/photo/arthuro/518768.html

one of the forumers (Jlokym) reported that digging machines were seen on the plot where this building is located


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Red Apple] 13fl | Groundwork*












Avus said:


> Етап "Укрепване на изкоп" - направа на шлицови стени по контура на изкопа


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Astral Business Center*

Time for some updates :cheers:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

*[Urban Model] 15fl | T/O*












Bulgariana said:


>


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

millenium center 



























thanks to Lozenec


----------



## liburni (Dec 21, 2005)

Some incredible projects being realized in Sofia!

That Sofia Ring Mall looks humongous!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Some projects around Sofia



zlatkosladko said:


> Новата сграда до Sky City
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zlatkosladko said:


> Q-centre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Red Apple] 13fl | U/C*












Chilio said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[City Tower - Macedonia Square] 74m |20fl | U/C*










by mandjasgrozde


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Park Residence*



zlatkosladko said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | U/C ‎*












zlatkosladko said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Red Apple] 13fl | U/C*












zlatkosladko said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Ring] Mall | 72,000 sq.m. | U/C*












zlatkosladko said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Airport's New Air Traffic Control Tower] 56m | U/C*












Joda_BG said:


> От 03 март 2012 сутринта.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

GogoSabev said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

> *Bulgaria to Build Its First Science&Technology Park*
> 
> Bulgaria's first science and technology park will be constricted in the capital Sofia, it has been announced.
> 
> ...


http://novinite.com/view_news.php?id=137372


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Some updates from the Sofia Ringroad construction



begleca said:


> *10.03.2012*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Novotel Sofia*



GogoSabev said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Gramy Residential Complex*



GogoSabev said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Mega Mall U/C*

Construction has restarted












Standaman said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Airport's New Air Traffic Control Tower] 56m | U/C*












Joda_BG said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

two small office building in downtown Sofia



Avus said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Red Apple] 13fl | U/C*












Chilio said:


>


...


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

cool:cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

^^

Indeed the building is really nice. It was recently acquired by the European Commission for its representatives in Bulgaria.

and here are some pictures of a newly reconstructed pedestrian zone




bulvita said:


> Пространството пред университета.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

:cheers:



velbujd said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The entrances of the new Tsarigradsko Shose metro station.



kevin87 said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Pressian said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Bulgaria mall | България Мол] | U/C*












booyaka_ said:


> Днес минах оттам


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Ring Road | Околовръстен път на София] U/C*

Some updates from the Sofia Ring Road construction



Dragger said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Ring] Mall | 72,000 sq.m. | U/C*












rosi87 said:


> Ринг мол - мастодонтът в софийското строителство тези дни:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | U/C ‎*












benjaminn said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Brussels Center*



Ronny_Gift said:


> 05.05.2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Sofia Ring Road*



FloatingShift said:


>


...


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Metropolitan Station 20 - luminous and translucent "backbone" metro station in Sofia*

Amazing rapid project called Metropolitan Station 20 is proposed appearance of one of the metro stations in Sofia from the experts from the American architectural studio Zeybekoglu Nayman Associates.

The project aims to intensively use the relationship between metro and urban infrastructure, bringing impressive dynamics of the new type.

According to the authors of the project, the use of natural daylight as architectural design, promotes the most efficient orientation for passengers and gives them a sense of security.

This unique project shows the spatial coherence between the two worlds, located above and below. Elegantly geometry shapes of glass define the contemporary sculptural trends of new generation architectures. During the day the premises of the station receives natural sunlight, while at night artificial light coming from inside the station becomes part of the landscape lighting of urban fabric.





































http://www.novate.ru/blogs/060212/20024/


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*SOFIA | Capital Fort | 126m | 27 fl | U/C*












garo_viper said:


> 06.06.2012


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the updates , sofia have really nice projects


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

New stretch of Sofia Ring Road was partially opened yesterday:

Source: Dnevnik.bg



born electric said:


>


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Capital fort looks very nice. kay:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

some updates of the TV tower interchange












garo_viper said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Novotel Sofia*












Bulgariana said:


> Две бързи снимки от 05.07.2012:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Bulgaria mall | България Мол] | U/C*












nikolayt said:


> *14.07.2012*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Paradise Center] - Sofia's biggest retail and leisure complex | 175,000 sq.m. | U/C*












Pressian said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Ring] Mall | 72,000 sq.m. | U/C*












dnevnik.bg said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | U/C ‎*












Bulgariana said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

Another 2 high-rises in Sofia will be U/C shortly.

*Arco Towers | 2 x 124m | App*










*Source:* http://www.capital.bg/










*Source:* http://www.trud.bg/Article.asp?ArticleId=290832

New renders from LP Group.






































According to the new info plate, the construction works will begin on the *3th of January, 2013*. :cheers:



worldnet84 said:


>


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Bulgaria Mall*, one of the 5 malls currently U/C in Sofia is to open shortly as well.










*Source:* http://stroitelstvo.info/show.php?storyid=1780339

*November 9, 2012*



velbujd said:


> https://www.facebook.com/#!/BulgariaMall/photos_stream


*November 9, 2012*



Pressian said:


> Камерата отново е повдигната.
> И една снимка от Studio 17,5



*October 26, 2012*



velbujd said:


> от facebook :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*November 12, 2012*



Rumex said:


> by ionkop http://4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/77/617794.html


*November 11, 2012*



mladostman said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Ring] Mall | 172,000 sq.m. | U/C*


----------



## ВОДА (Dec 25, 2006)

*Old TV tower`s new roundabout intersection in Sofia*

Opened today by our PM B.B. :cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Bulgaria Mall has a great interior design kay:


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Galandar said:


> Bulgaria Mall has a great interior design kay:


What's so great about it? It looks pretty average tbh.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Red Apple] 13fl | T/O*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69142832.65578.191905677539535&type=1&theater


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

There are good possibilities that the construction of this building will start really soon :banana:


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
Wonderful project!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice projects!


----------



## Goldmund (Jul 2, 2011)

Ulpia-Serdica said:


> There are good possibilities that the construction of this building will start really soon :banana:


Yes! Nice projects!


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Bulgaria mall
*By Dragger*


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Capital Fort



bobsan16 said:


>


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Another cool one


ivojekov said:


>


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*Georgi Asparuhov Staduim | 28 000 seats | Completion 2018* 








[/QUOTE]

http://gong.bg/view_article.php?article_id=318457


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*One of the new interchanges*










*And the one that was completed very recently:*



svt11 said:


> Няколко снимки на Гешов от вчера


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

A new office building by night



Rumex said:


> Една софийска красавица, която скоро ще бъде завършена официално:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By Conejoconajo


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

*San Stefano Plaza*

http://www.podemin.com/san-stefano.html









































kevin87 said:


> Сан Стефано Плаза, 27.11.
> (извинявам се за качеството)


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Things have started and with this project 



Ulpia-Serdica said:


> The construction of the National Museum complex started not that long ago. The construction should last 10 months. Some of the old buildings in the area will be torned down and new ones will be build.
> 
> The project
> 
> ...





Mitara6ki said:


> WP_000052 by Mitara6ki, on Flickr
> 
> WP_000051 by Mitara6ki, on Flickr


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Couple others not so interesting projects...



Ronny_Gift said:


> Строежите над метростанция Опълченска (който се сеща за името на проекта да ме допълни, плс):
> 
> Заедно...
> 
> ...





Mitara6ki said:


> Ето една доста масивна жилищна сграда в Люлин. Не знам пускана ли е преди тук?
> 
> DSC05510 by Mitara6ki, on Flickr
> 
> ...


By Dragger







[/QUOTE]


----------



## iv4oo (Jul 6, 2012)

*[City Tower - Macedonia Square] 74m |20fl | U/C*










*19/2/2013*



bobsan16 said:


>


*1/3/2013*



Eave said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Red Apple] 13fl | T/O*



Pressian said:


> Приятно изненадан съм, че озеленяването не е само като за рендерите:


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Ring] Mall | 172,000 sq.m. | U/C*



bojo6666 said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Bulgaria mall | България Мол] Mall - COM |Tower 85m - U/C*



Chilio said:


>





Turnovec said:


>


...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

City Tower - Macedonia Square seems beautiful!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*SAN STEFANO PLAZA*



mdk_ said:


>


...


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | U/C ‎
*



Me4ok said:


> Снимков ъпдейт от днес





m_observer said:


>


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

*[Bulgaria mall | България Мол] Mall - COM |Tower 85m - T/O
*



bojo6666 said:


>


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

* [Capital Fort] 125,80m | 27fl | T/O
*




kraxx said:


> отново е време за снимки:





bojo6666 said:


> ...или да разглеждам климатичните системи на хотел Експо:


:master:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey there! 

Some lovely projects there, pretty high quality. Too bad this thread doesn't get more updates.


_Btw, how come both Varna and Burgas don't have a Projects & Construction thread here yet? :dunno:_


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi @erbse, thanks for your comment. I don't know why Varna and Burgas don't have their own thread but the truth is that there are not many new projects to show. 

I'll post some new pics of Sofia projects.



stefan.m.ivanov said:


> 17.12.2013
> 
> Bulgaria Mall 85m Finished



Capital Fort 126m (02/02/2014) by @86mhz


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sofia Ring Mall 172,000 sq m T/O by @86mhz






























Some new renders:




calzature said:


> От Facebook:



Millenium Center 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | U/C ‎



bojo6666 said:


> Милениума погледнат от паркинга на Hilton. На преден план протоплазмения бластер за борба с нелегално пребибаващи извънземни в хотела.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

New project of a turkish company in Sofia. 

*Garanti Koza 120m | ~29fl | 21fl | 18fl | Pro
*










































Probably it will be very similar to this one in Istanbul



Snohetta 2 said:


> Kanyon Istanbul


----------



## Dante_1 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Public Transport
*
New 20 Pesa for Sofia 








bojo6666 said:


>


*Sofia just bought also 10 new metro wagons 
*









http://fakti.bg/bulgaria/87515-puskat-10-novi-metrovlaka-v-sofia


----------



## 86mhz (Dec 15, 2012)

*Millenium Center*- 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl |


----------



## 86mhz (Dec 15, 2012)

*Paradise Center* - Sofia's biggest retail and leisure complex | 175,000 sq.m.

Plot area: 36,000 кв.м. / sq.m.
Total build-up area: 175,000 кв.м. / sq.m.
GLA: 75,000 кв.м. / sq.m.
Underground parking: 1850 parking lots


----------



## 86mhz (Dec 15, 2012)

*Sofia Ring Mall *| 172,000 sq.m. | U/C

GLA: 72,000 sq.m
- powerful merchandize mix
- 200 shops
- food court, restaurants
- exciting entertainment and leisure facilities
- outside playground
- directly connected to an IKEA store
- more than 3,500 parking spaces


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

so many awesome projects....what boom...:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers:


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Renders for the reconstruction of the Central Railway Station in Sofia


----------



## MonteChristo (Aug 20, 2013)

Sofia :applause:


----------



## 86mhz (Dec 15, 2012)

*Capital fort -126 m|28fl - U/C - 18 may 2014*


*by **@Aelius*


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The New Museum Complex























































http://edno.bg/blog/natsionalen-muzeen-kompleks


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Residential building close to Tsarigradsko Boulevard.



zlatkosladko said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Office building on Bulgaria boulevard



86mhz said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Central Railway Station Reconstruction







































kraxx said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Capital Fort



zlatkosladko said:


>


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

This is the tallest in Bulgaria?^^

Also I love the train station restoration. It's being modernized but it still stays relatively true to the original design.


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Compared to other design proposals I think the station stays in touch with its history. I find it a bit sad the the Soviet-era metal art installation on the wall is lost but I guess that was inevitable.

Now, if we only got get some decent train services too!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Office building



86mhz said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> This is the tallest in Bulgaria?^^


Correct


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

San Stefano Plaza



86mhz said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The works have started at the Sofia Tech Park



















The plot of land



gmcat said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Women's Market revitalization



benjaminn said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Mega Mall



Senna 1 said:


>


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Capital Fort



starozagorec said:


> Хайде и от мен 2-3 "непознати" изгледа.


----------



## Lozenec (Jan 13, 2008)

Millenium center



playmannn said:


> Жалко, че при тези драматични облаци носех само телефон, ама #сепак :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*San Stefano Plaza*



86mhz said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | T/O*



wiivn said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The area around the Lions' Bridge has been rejuvenated



Turnovec said:


> http://btvnews.bg/gallery/galleries/lavov-most-kato-nov.html


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Central Railway Station Reconstruction*












Дженгала;118889907 said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Ring] Mall | 172,000 sq.m. | COM*



AutoCastro said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Ellipse Centre] 50m | 15fl*

There are some rumours that construction might restart on this building, which was on hold for a few years already. :cheers:












f9 said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Kiriak78 said:


> *Museum Complex in Sofia*


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Old Municipal Bath - Museum of the History of Sofia*









































































http://www.buildingoftheyear.bg/bg/...risastvie-na-mineralna-voda.html#.VH6P2jHF98F


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*San Stefano Plaza*



86mhz said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Millenium Center*



thetracker said:


>





86mhz said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Central Railway Station Reconstruction*



86mhz said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Sofia Airport Metro Station*



pechevstefan said:


>


...


----------



## Vladk0 (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice ones! Thank you for the updates! Have you got any news from the Business Park metro branch by any chance? :cheers:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

The digs have started on the plot where this building is located (along blvd. Bulgaria)


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | T/O*



bojo6666 said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Sofia Tech Park*

Sofia Tech Park as seen from the drone which was purchased by members of SSC Bulgaria



chevyvolt said:


>


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

As the hunger for Class A offices spaces in Sofia is higher than ever, some very interesting developments are taking place right now.

Capital fort is open - *126m*









Millennium center - *121m *is T/O, the construction is in progress.










Grand Kanyon - *113m* - preparation works, construction will start in the beginning of 2016









iTower - *107m* this was a frozen project for more than 6 years...and now, all of a sudden - the construction started.










And some news form today - the investor in Grand Kanyon (Garanti Koza) announced that the company has purchased the terrain of another big, but unfortunately canceled project in Sofia - Europa Tower (200m)...What they're going to build is a mega complex for 1 bln. euro including several towers above 50 stories (*160-180m*)


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[East Fort] 80 m | 20 fl | Pro*

Time for some updates :cheers:



JloKyM said:


> The green square.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[City Tower - Macedonia Square] 74m |20fl | U/C*












Alledia said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | T/O*












kraxx said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Diamond] Диамант 70m | 20fl | U/C*












racata said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Advanced Architecture Apartments] 55m | 17fl | U/C*












AutoCastro said:


>





linker_ said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Advanced Architecture Apartments] 55m | 17fl | U/C*



TzV said:


> Една днешна снимка от мен. Белисимото само ако беше малко пооооо-голямо.


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | T/O*



racata said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sky Fort] 202m | 47 fl | App*

New approved skyscraper for Sofia



JloKyM said:


> Информация:
> 
> РЗП: 82 000 м²
> Офиси: 40 000 м²
> ...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | T/O*



chevyvolt said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sofia Ring Road | Околовръстен път на София] U/C*



chevyvolt said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[City Tower - Macedonia Square] 74m |20fl | T/O*



TzV said:


>


...


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Apparently tall buildings are the thing right now in Sofia.

It was just announced that the investor in the biggest commercal center in Sofia - Paradise will build a 215m skyscraper right next to the mall. We expect news soon.
So right now this is how it looks like:
1. Paradise Tower - *215m* - Proposal, chances not very high
2. Sky fort - *202m* - U/C in a few weeks time. It will be built.
3. Koza square - 3 x *170m* + 1 x *180m* - the documents are in the municipality and the investor payed 80mln. EUR for the plot. Chances around 70%
4. Sky residence 1 & 2 - *165m* twin towers - the same investor as Sky Fort and Capital Fort - If everything goes according to the plans they should be built in 2022. Chances are high.
5. Garanti Koza - *120m* - it is in plot preparation stage. The chance are good, the construction should start in the next months.
6. ITower - *107m* - They have building permit, but this is an old project so the chances are not very good as for now.

+
Capital fort - *126m* - Completed
Millenium Center - *121m* - T/O


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Garitage Park*

Dated 03-Jan-2017












kraxx said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | T/O*

Dated 24-Dec-2016












racata said:


>


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[City Tower - Macedonia Square] 74m |20fl | T/O*

Dated 04-Jan-2017












86mhz said:


> От тази сутрин


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

New render of Capital City 
Sky Fort tower -202 m. is UC.




New Project - Vtowers- 305 m.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

If some of Sofia's project were in the same cluster..
thanks to danielradev


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

It is a shame that the municipality does not have any rules in regards to highrise/skyscraper building zoning. I would prefer that any future such developments occur around the Capital Fort area.


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Some updates

1. Sky fort 202m 



















2. Zlaten rog 130m


















3. Millenium Center 121m









4. Grand Kanyon 120m


















5. Macedonia tower 75m


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Sky Fort] 202m | 47 fl | U/C*












momchilg said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*Garitage Park*












momchilg said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

iv4oo said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | T/O*



racata said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[iTower] 30fl | 108m | Pre*

New renders


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[City Tower - Macedonia Square] 74m |20fl | T/O*



chevyvolt said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Millenium Center] 121m | 32 fl | 24 fl | 18 fl | T/O*



chevyvolt said:


>


...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

*[Advanced Architecture Apartments] 55m | 17fl | T/O*



racata said:


> тук се виждат и другите строежи, на заден фон
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------

